# Milton or West Branch?



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Just curious as to what peoples think is the better muskie fishery.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Milton has not been stocked in recent years like West Branch has. The lake used to receive the "leftover" fingerlings after the other Ohio lakes were stocked. However, Milton has recently been added to the stocking program and should be a great musky producer in the future. I know of a lot of great fish that are caught there. Look into past posts, Chappy took his wife fishing and she boated a 46. (i believe)


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

My Opinion


Milton has some of the biggest Muskies in the State... Years ago a 54 was caught back when that size was unheard of.. Now there are big 50 + inch fish caught each year. Milton is more difficult and is not a numbers lake. I only get the little ones but I've seen the biggins.


West Branch ... so many ways to fish it ! A personal favorite lake of mine. All sizes of Muskies present and some real big ones. My biggest was a 49 incher I got back in Silver Creek. Islands, Sunken Islands, Humps, Weeds, Rip Rap, Silver Creek, Jay Lake, The West end, Big fish point.... tons of spots .. some I swear dont get fished at all and are unexplored. You have places to fish and dodge boat traffic if it gets busy


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

I LIKE them both alot. I've had much more success at the branch but Also spent much more time there. Had a some follows there that still haunt me.

I know guys that catch great numbers at milton but they will go there every day after work. It also depends on the year one year great the next not so good. I suggest putting in at the point view ramp and trolling the river channel all the way back to the second bridge and back out into the lake.

Spend enough time at either and you will catch fish!:G


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Both lake are good West Branch gets going early Milton is a late starter it seens to not get going until the water temp hits 60s. You will get fish at both lakes if you put in the time to learn them.
I have had 50 inch fish in my boat at both lakes


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

one thing i know for sure, the muskies in milty are much fatter than the branch..no matter what size, they seem to have more of a belly on them than branch fish do..i still see more muskie at the branch though..its been a good muskie producing lake{milton} for a while now just hard to figure out,moreso than the branch...


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Milton is always tough for me .. I get all the 30 inchers


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

To the guys who fish W.B.,
I just started fishing the Branch last year so,I don't want anyones spots but am I wasting my time fishing the No Wake Zone? I only have a 14' Deep V w/ a 9.9, so after May its to crazy for me out in Silver Creek, Jay,etc. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

well ive only got one fish in the west end, but i still fish it alot because others have good luck there. usually just troll the channel and try the old railroad bed that runs east -west along the north side, of the west end. also some humps hold fish in the summer. ive seen em caught there but i generally do better on the east end. you should be ok in your boat, it just takes gettin used to being tossed around a bit...


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

esox62 said:


> well ive only got one fish in the west end, but i still fish it alot because others have good luck there. usually just troll the channel and try the old railroad bed that runs east -west along the north side, of the west end. also some humps hold fish in the summer. ive seen em caught there but i generally do better on the east end. you should be ok in your boat, it just takes gettin used to being tossed around a bit...


Thanks, I appreciate the info.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm a west ender too. Start at the bridge ..fish the humps and the railroad bed..... there are always fish there. I troll down around The island on the south shore and the bay its connected to .. also I hooked an airborne monster one time where the lake tapers down as you head further west but it gets shallow so stay in the channel


----------

